# Topics > Agriculture >  DeLaval VMS, robotic milking system, DeLaval, Tumba, Sweden

## Airicist

Manufacturer -  DeLaval

----------


## Airicist

DeLaval VMS robotic milking 

Published on Jun 14, 2013




> The best performing Automatic Milking System (AMS). 3,000 kg (6,600 lbs) milk per day. From 4 up to 64 VMS robotic installations per farm.

----------


## Airicist

DeLaval robot milker at the exhibition in the Voronezh region in 2015 (in Russian)

Published on Sep 2, 2015

----------


## Airicist

DeLaval VMS robotic milking

Published on May 24, 2016




> DeLaval is the Innovation Engine of the dairy industry. For more than a century, we have been providing solutions and services to help producers optimize their productivity and sustain their way of life. With cutting edge technology, like the DeLaval Voluntary Milking System, we are continuing to push forward so you can plan for the future. Your future is our why.

----------

